# I know this is a long shoot... But,



## 404SqnAVSTeach (2 Mar 2005)

My brother is gonna be graduating from boot camp soon, And my question is...
This, being a military function,  I would like to know if there is a loop hole where DND would pay for me to attend his graduation ;D


----------



## TheCheez (2 Mar 2005)

Unless its part of your job to attend your brother's grad: no.

People are so bent on abusing the system!


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (2 Mar 2005)

Not really... I just can't really afford to drive down and attend the ceremony.  Plus, regardless of being a spectator or presentor, I will be required to be in my CF.  It would be nice to attend his graduation.  

Maybe if he request for me to give him his graduation certificate.    :warstory:


----------



## tree hugger (2 Mar 2005)

If he was your next of kin (eg. no mom and dad or spouse) he could do a reverse LTA to bring you up.


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (2 Mar 2005)

But that would be more for my parents more than me... a believe...
Plus a already have a familly of my own... with wife and kids...

I can I still apply...


----------



## Inch (2 Mar 2005)

If you're married, your wife is your next of kin. You cannot get LTA to go visit anyone but her.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (2 Mar 2005)

Why not ask your brother if he can spot you some funds for now so you can see and remember this occasion, remember he is getting paid for this


----------

